# Side by Side: Old school Gplus vs MegaG



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How do the new MegaG F1s look compared to the old school AFX Gplus F1s?
I just saw how low the bodies look on the Gplus and wondered how they 
compare sitting on a track next to each other.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone have both they could take pics of on track side by side?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*With all those Tycos you have Rich....*

... I can understand how you finally might like to see what a couple of real chassis actually look like. I'm sure somebody has both and can help. Until then here's a couple more you should take a look at.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

hey Dave, those are 2 great looking indy cars :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still no takers huh? I knew there wasn't any real AFX fans here.


Go Tyco!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Rich I finally got a few days off I can probably shoot a pic tomorrow.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Rich I finally got a few days off I can probably shoot a pic tomorrow.


Cool beans my Tyco friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Not my best photos*

Not from a good camera, I'll try for some better ones tomorrow.


Close Ups


Chassis comparison


The field

Gary "the Tyco fan" 
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Gary!!!

I sure looks like the Gplus is a predecessor to the current MegaG.
The stance of the old F1s look pretty close to 1:1.

Impressive.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> ... I can understand how you finally might like to see what a couple of real chassis actually look like. I'm sure somebody has both and can help. Until then here's a couple more you should take a look at.


WOW! FRICKIN AWESOME LOOKING INDY CARS!

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Impressive.


Are you tossing around the idea of getting into the Mega-G platform Rich?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I might dabble a little in both.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Not from a good camera, I'll try for some better ones tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Close Ups
> ...


KooL, some overhead shots of the chassis would be nice.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I had one of the early 1.7's under my care for a short while. I had gotten it for Claus because at the time none were available to him across the pond. Of course I had to open it and road test it, seeings how it had to mail all the way to Germany. Didn't want it to arrive and not work, so I "had to" run it ya know?? ... My impression was that it way too fast for my dinky track, but it definitely was a really smooth running car on Tomy track. They need room to stretch their legs for sure though.


----------

